

Show HN: Our project, free DNS service EntryDNS.net - clyfe
http://entrydns.net

======
unfortunate
Looks pretty good, though I would probably want a non-free option if I was
going to use it for a larger site, and maybe a few more servers around the
world for better response times.

"Cloud DNS" is currently dominated by huge companies charging way more than
they need to (Dyn etc.), with a few additions (location based response, better
API, stats etc.) it has the potential to go somewhere, if that's what you want
it to do.

Possible bug; the 'Log Out' link takes me to a 404 page -
<http://entrydns.net/users/sign_out>

~~~
clyfe
Thanks for feedback. We plan on making a freemium model, with free core
features and payed advanced stuff for enterprise.

PS. What browser do you use?

~~~
unfortunate
Firefox 7.something

Is there a mailing list or something so I can find out about new stuff if you
add it? We currently use Zerigo but, for what we get, it's far too expensive,
so it would be nice to keep up with things like this.

~~~
clyfe
We will be broadcasting news to twitter <http://twitter.com/#!/entrydns>

We will be adding more community features soon.

------
jamescun
One possible thing you might want to look into is Anycasting your DNS servers,
although understandably this is costly. I myself was researching starting a
DNS provider after Dyn bought EveryDNS, however the inability for me to find a
way to cost-effectively provide Anycast was what stopped me in my tracks.

What you have right now looks good, good luck.

------
nkts
New and promising service. Looks like good replacement for ex free DynDNS
service with posibility update IP records via simple API call.

------
sjs382
This is great. Filling the void left by EveryDNS.net. Is the name a homage to
EveryDNS?

------
clyfe
We await any constructive criticism.

